# my new score



## willy wonka (Apr 4, 2009)

i just scored a 70s sears fleetwood its all chrome  does anyone have any pictures of this bike in its original condition i need a carrier rack for it the rack is just like the ones that came on the free sprit this is a three speed can any one help thanks william


----------



## thom (Jun 3, 2009)

Willy , I have a chrome fleetwood that I just pulled out of the barn after being stored several years. I too, would like to see some pictures of original or restored examples.Mine needs a major cleaning and a gear shift cable.I aired up the tires and rode it . Does yours have  white grips and a black and white saddle?This is my first post. Thanks.


----------



## Lrggarge (Jun 8, 2009)

I think I may have the model you are talking about. Post a picture of your bikes and I'll take a shot of mine so we can compare.  My bike is in amazing condition but I want to clean the chrome a bit and shoot it this afternoon.


----------

